# Ruins seen in the movies



## Boffer Balsashield (Feb 8, 2022)

I was just thinking about the scene in _Fellowship_ where you see them hiking past the ruins of Ost-in-Edhil, and I got to wondering what other ruins are pictured. Certainly Amon Hen where Boromir tries to take the Ring, but does anyone know what other ruins we see that can be identified? The defaced statue of the king in Ithilien, for instance.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 8, 2022)

Amon Sul. Not exactly book version of it, but it is there.


----------



## Boffer Balsashield (Feb 8, 2022)

Oh yes! Thanks.


----------

